

Gay marriage: The Database Engineering Perspective [2008] - AndrewO
http://qntm.org/gay

======
AndrewO
Old, but good, and apropos given the Prop 8 and DoMA discussions in the US
Supreme Court. While it uses gay marriage as an example, it's really good
rundown of several things that may seem "fixed" in any database schema design
problem and how you might (or might not have to account for them).

------
rbanffy
A real classic!

